# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Imu e Pertinenza C2

## diego79na

Salve a tutti, vi espongo il mio dubbio 
Devo procedere al calcolo dell'Imu di un cliente che presenta un'abitazione principale, e una pertinenza C2 ovvero un deposito.
L'abitazione principale presenta un rendita catastale piuttosto bassa tanto è vero che considerando la detrazione prima casa non risulta dovuta. Il problema sussiste su questa pertinenza che ha un rendita alquanto alta di € 1.1154,59
Premesso che per ogni abitazione principale ai fini del calcolo Imu è prevista la possibilita di tassare allo 0,40% una sola pertinenza, quindi un solo c2 c6 o c7, Come devo comportarmi????Il punto è che tale pertinenza dista di circa 350 metri dall'abitazione principale, devo tassarla al 0,76 % o al 0,40%?
Il punto è che mi sono informato al riguardo e il mio cliente vi ha sempre pagato la vecchia Ici, da ciò emerge che chi precedentemente gli calcolava l'Ici non l'ha mai considerata come pertinenza di abitazione principale, altrimeni non avrebbe pagato...Dato che trattasi di un caro amico non so come comportarmi...Grazie  :Confused:

----------


## ele55176

Io ho deciso che se sono all'interno dello stesso comune possono stare anche a 50 km di distanza, le considero pertinenze lo stesso, e scelgo quelle con la rendita più alta. L'ici ragionava forse in modo diverso, ma visto che l'imu è diversa, ragiono diversamente anch'io.

----------


## memoles

leggere l'atto di provenienza e vedere se trovi la dicitura ..... e relativa cantina di pertinenza.... e cmq io sono d'accordo sul fatto che anche se distante 350 mt può essere considerata di pertinenza. Se un costruttore vende una casa e un box a distanza di 350 mt rimane pur sempre di pertinenza di quell'immobile. :Smile:

----------


## diego79na

> leggere l'atto di provenienza e vedere se trovi la dicitura ..... e relativa cantina di pertinenza.... e cmq io sono d'accordo sul fatto che anche se distante 350 mt può essere considerata di pertinenza. Se un costruttore vende una casa e un box a distanza di 350 mt rimane pur sempre di pertinenza di quell'immobile.

   
Però più che la distanza penso ai mq 243 di pertinenza????La rendita dell'abitazione principale è di 243 euro quello del deposito 1143,52....L'Ici l'ha sempre pagata in passato il che mi fa pensare che non è mai stato considerata pertinenza all'abitazione principale.....Dovrei forzare io e calcolarne l'Imu al 0,40? :Confused:

----------

